# Winning Close Quarters Encounters



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This is always something to think about, but how many of us train to it? I know I spend a lot more time shooting at the range than I do in scenarios like this, but which are we more likely to be involved it? As civilian warriors, we are much more likely to be involved in a CQE than a stand off. Food for thought!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*How to Win Any Gunfight:*
Practice, practice, practice.
Practice to be smooth, not fast. "Smooth is faster than fast." Smooth, slow practice gives the shooter quick, effective gun handling.
Do dry-fire, from-the-holster practice for about 10 minutes, each and every day. Present, "fire," and follow-through; rest; do it again. And again...
Once a week, each and every week, live-fire at least 50 rounds. If possible, do it from the holster and from under a covering garment. Do single shots and double-taps.

(No, I didn't watch the referenced video. I hope that it shows what I have written here. But if it doesn't, do what I wrote.)


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Smooth not fast....

that works for banjo too.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *How to Win Any Gunfight:*
> Practice, practice, practice.
> Practice to be smooth, not fast. "Smooth is faster than fast." Smooth, slow practice gives the shooter quick, effective gun handling.
> Do dry-fire, from-the-holster practice for about 10 minutes, each and every day. Present, "fire," and follow-through; rest; do it again. And again...
> ...


Essentially. I thought they consulted you!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

How to win fights. Less time watching youtube and more time in a gym / dojo.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> How to win fights. Less time watching youtube and more time in a gym / dojo.


Unfortunately, the skills & techniques most people really need to be training in just can't be done at a normal indoor range with bays & tables. Outdoor ranges or private land are about the only place to really work on these skills.... or invest in some classes and get professional instruction. Simply going to a static range and shooting circles isn't gonna cut it imo. Lots of draw & fire exercises are needed from 3 feet out to 7 ft... and beyond to prepare for close encounters.

Physical fitness and agility are important too... as you may find yourself too close to draw and you'll need to defend yourself and make space between you & and an aggressor to access your firearm.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> How to win fights. Less time watching youtube and more time in a gym / dojo.


Granted, but in the interim, nothing wrong with watching productive work.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Unfortunately, the skills & techniques most people really need to be training in just can't be done at a normal indoor range with bays & tables. Outdoor ranges or private land are about the only place to really work on these skills.... or invest in some classes and get professional instruction. Simply going to a static range and shooting circles isn't gonna cut it imo. Lots of draw & fire exercises are needed from 3 feet out to 7 ft... and beyond to prepare for close encounters.
> 
> Physical fitness and agility are important too... as you may find yourself too close to draw and you'll need to defend yourself and make space between you & and an aggressor to access your firearm.


There is a facility near by that teaches these kinds of classes, but until one can afford to attend them, it would think it would be a good thing to get a like-minded partner to work on such things. Not full out fighting, per se, but just working on close encounters, etc.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely, a couple training "red/blue guns" and a buddy can work on a lot of training scenarios to give an idea of what one could expect in a CQB type situation. 

The classes (8 hour) we run are $150 plus ammo and an open mind. Not too bad for the confidence one will gain and to actually experience some up close target shooting.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Not bad at all, really. Have you heard of Double Tap, LLC? Link below:

DoubleTapAl.com


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Never heard of them, i'm more familiar with local trainers (in my state) and the big name, high dollar facilities that advertise nationwide. 

Interesting training group though... formal training with knowledgeable professionals is a great gift for people to give themselves.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This group is about 10 minutes from where I live. I've toured their facility and it is really nice. They really cater more to professionals, especially a lot from overseas work, but they do offer local support and training for everyone. Good people.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

CW said:


> Smooth not fast....
> 
> that works for banjo too.


Well, arthritis put "paid" to my banjo playing, but, yes, smooth rather than fast, and lots and lots of practice: 63 years of it, in fact.

I was told not to leave my antique and valuable banjo in my car, while it was parked in our village.
But, one day, I did exactly that. I left it laying in the back seat, in full view.
When I returned to my car, I saw that the rear window had been smashed, so I feared the worst.
I was right: There were now _two_ banjos in the back seat.

(This joke works with violas, too. Or accordions.)


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Well I get the joke, but if it had been an old Pre-war Gibson.......


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,



VAMarine said:


> How to win fights. Less time watching youtube and more time in a gym / dojo.


Dojo?

I get a kick out of the Kung fu guys. ( No pun intended. )

A while back my wife Ginger said that she wasn't going to cook supper so I headed to the nearest Subway and as I was walking into the shop I had a Close Quarter Encounter with a chop suey guy and he starts bragging about his black belt and I let out a chuckle. He gets his panties in a wad, kicks off his shoes and wants to fight. He ask what color belt do I have because he has a black belt in ________( he named two or three different styles ).

I said I had a brown belt, a black belt and one that's brown on one side and black on the other. Plus I had a brown basketweave belt that I wore when I carried my Glock 10mm as I pulled up my shirt to show him my belt.

Chop suey guy run back inside the dojo without picking up his shoes and I went about my business and went to Subway next door to the dojo and ordered a sub for supper.

Paul


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And then he called the cops, who arrested you for brandishing.

It's really bad form to "expose yourself" when there is no real need to present a weapon.
In many states, it's even against the law.

If it's concealed, it probably should stay concealed until you really, really need it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Stengun said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Dojo?
> 
> ...


So just what do you have against raw fish?


----------



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *How to Win Any Gunfight:*
> Practice, practice, practice.
> Practice to be smooth, not fast. "Smooth is faster than fast." Smooth, slow practice gives the shooter quick, effective gun handling.
> Do dry-fire, from-the-holster practice for about 10 minutes, each and every day. Present, "fire," and follow-through; rest; do it again. And again...
> ...


You seem to be full of advice. Any actual experience?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

bg18566 said:


> You seem to be full of advice. Any actual experience?


Yup.
Years and years of it.
But none of it in the military. (Is that OK with you?)


----------

